# Car Wax vs Boat Wax vs Ski Wax.



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Does anyone think that the type of wax used for a snowblower matters all that much?

They do actually make different waxes for boats, cars and even snowboarding. I'm just thinking that wax designed for a harsher environment such as sea water may be more durable than car wax.

The price isn't very different either. A very good boat wax (Fleet Wax) goes for about $ 20 bucks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I use whatever I have. meguars, turtle wax etc.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

car wax is cheap.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Good waxes for any of the applications are often Carnuba wax based and my favorite. At one time that was even found in Pledge spray! 

What are you waxing?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a 1973 Silver-line boat.
It's deck is white as is the bottom.
The sides are white with a green/brown color in the middle. The green/brown color over the years looked a little faded even after the waxing. The salt water plays heck on everything. I trailer-ed the boat and rinsed it off after every use it was never kept in the water except when I rented a house for 3 weeks in the summer, it came with a dock out back. 
I probably waxed it more then the normal guy too. With being in salt water the wax seemed to wash right off after a few times out on the salt water.
I used to wax it all the time, I used Mothers with the Carnuba stuff .
One day I found a product with silicon in it, that claimed to protect the vinyl seats and restore the color. As I was spraying it onto the seats I accidentally sprayed some on the green/brown color on the sides. This was right after I had waxed it. To my amazement when I wiped it off the spot that I had just waxed looked like new again.
I took it out fishing that weekend off Sandy Hook, NJ. When I got home I rinsed it off as normal and that spot I accidentally hit was still repelling the water off. The rest that I had waxed you could see that the wax was coming off only after the one time in the salt water.
I then did the whole boat with the spray.  Let me tell you that the stuff I used protected the finish for most of the summer.

It did a good job on the seats but man they were slippery, I would slide all over. I never did the seats again.

This thread got me thinking, I don't know what brand I used back then but it was fairly new on the market. I still might have the bottle in my garage.
I will look later.
The way my seats were I think the stuff would work great on a blower.
But not on seats too slippery, that is for sure.

I have not used the boat for around 5 years now and have it in my garage, still looks like new after 40+ years. The boat has seen a lot of salt water time when I used to go out. The trailer too, as I repainted it once and replaced the back crossover I beam.
We used to have a ramp right on the entrance of the Raritan bay, and easy run out to the hook, NY harbor or up the Hudson.
Hmmm, maybe I should have sprayed the trailer with the silicon spray too?

How many here use a silicon based spray on their blower? I see there are a whole bunch on the market now.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess I'm cheap. I use whatever I have on hand, or left over from waxing the vehicles.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Big fan of polymer waxes....they don't look as pretty as a top shelf Carnuba based ones but they last a **** of a lot longer. Nu-finish is my go to cheap off the shelf polymer coat that really lasts a very long time.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I have aluminum Crestliner boat for fishing and plus a truck and car that I have used Meguiar's NXT wax on. I can tell you that the NXT works great on the boat and vehicles.

I live in Michigan and they use a ton of salt on or crappy roads and I think the NXT really helps maintain the finish of course with regular washing. I also know for sure that my boat's scum line comes off from the canal water much easier after I have applied NXT.

I am planning on putting NXT on my new Honda upon delivery. Its about $17 for a bottle but lasts 2 years for everything I do. I just need to be careful about doing the bucket and blades; don't want to cut the hands


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

I just waxed the Honda today. I bought a small can of carnauba but based on reviews, the next one I get will be a liquid polymer paint sealant which lasts much longer than carnauba wax.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Gonna pick up some sealer tonight. Have some Adams for my cars/trucks, but probably won't use it 

I plan on spraying the inside of my housing and chute with silicone spray or Boeshield T9 to protect and keep things from caking up.


----------

